# 400 Anzeigen gegen Online-Händler Connecting Electronics



## technofreak (30 Juni 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-30.06.03-009/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Der Warsteiner Internet-Computerhändler Connecting Electronics steht
> im Verdacht, mehrere Hundert Kunden betrogen zu haben. Es lägen bereits mehr als 400
> Anzeigen von Kunden vor, die nach Bezahlung per Vorkasse weder Ware noch ihr Geld
> zurückerhalten hätten, berichtet die Arnsberger Staatsanwaltschaft auf Anfrage von dpa.
> ...


tf


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2003)

*Betrug?- zentrales Geschädigtenforum auf www.snakecity.de*

Um alle Fälle zentral zu erfassen haben wir, die Geschädigten von dubiosen Firmen auf www.snakecity.de eine Plattform gebildet. 
Dort sind auch mittlerweile über 220 User in unserer "schwarzen Liste" registriert, die von CE geschädigt wurden.
Wir sammeln alle Informationen und geben Sie an Staatsanwaltschaft und ermittelnde Polizeidienststelle weiter. Auch rechtliche Fragen und Tips wie Ihr vielleicht wieder an Euer Geld kommt, werden dort behandelt.

Solltet Ihr auch betroffen sein, dann tragt Euch bitte in die Geschädigtenliste ein um das ganze Ausmaß der Forderungen zu erfassen.

eine immer größer werdene Community

¯°·.¸¸.· www.snakecity.de ·.¸¸.->

An die Mods hier im Forum, ich hoffe dieser Beitrag wird nicht als Spam oder Werbung gelöscht, da wir alle am gleichen Strang ziehen. Um Euch von der Seriösität unserer Seite zu überzeugen, könnt Ihr gerne bei uns vorbei schauen.
Mein Name ist Andreas Ostler und ich bin dort Admin.

Also Danke Euch, für Eure Hilfe

bis bald
Andy


----------

